# breathing very fast and very shallow...help please :-/



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oakley has been breathing very fast and very shallow for the past 30 minutes. We can't get ahold of the e-vet, or anyone. She's not panting. I don't have a clue what's going on/wrong.

The only thing I've done different is I gave her the metacam on an empty stomach because she wouldn't eat. Since then I've gotten her to eat about 1/2 a jar of turkey baby food and that's it...

I am really worried. Her knee is not looking that great, she's in pain, and I don't know what to do. 

...I don't know if I can deal with a whole 4-6 weeks of this. Every day it's been SOMETHING... :-/ I just want her to be OK and healthy again :-/


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Do you have a thermometer? Can you take her temperature? Should be between 99-102.5 F Sometimes if they are a little feverish they will breath fast/shallow, they can also do that if they are in pain. Are you icing/applying heat yet?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't have a thermometer :-/ The soonest I could get one is 1/2 an hour...

She started yelping and yelping when I put her out to potty so I hope she didn't break something or goodness knows what, then she peed and seemed fine and was bearing weight on it. I'm so freaked out... :-/


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

They will breathe like that when they are in pain. When Chance had his neuter and Cryptorchid surgery, that's how he acted too. Fast, shallow breathing. It freaked me out!!! He had a lot of complications though, I'm not sure if you were a member when all that happened. But anyway, I would guess it's from her being in pain. The Metacam and other pain meds should keep most of it under control. Maybe the dosage is too low? I’m all for being on the safe side. I would get her to a Vet. That’s just my opinion, though. You know her better than I do, so I’m sure you’ll make the right call. I’m sorry you guys are having to go through all of this. I can imagine you are exhausted, and upset having to see her go through this. I hope you all are able to find out what’s going on, and get her well very soon. Best wishes, Kristi. I know you are worried. Please let us know how things are going. Our thoughts are with you guys.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, Chance had fever when he did that as well. That could be it, but that would concern me too. I would be worried about infection?

They put Chance on a round of antibiotics.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh no ice/heat, they didn't say anything about doing either. She got at her stitches twice today though once when she got the bandage off and once when she got the cone off and they look slightly red/irritated.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh the poor little dear.  I'm so so sorry. I wish i knew what to tell you, but i have no idea. I guess try the ice, and make sure she doesn't go too long without pain medication..but you already know all that. I will say a prayer for her (and you lol) tonight. Keep us posted!
Too bad the vet can't give you something to knock her out, then she would be too tired to mess with it.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> Yeah, Chance had fever when he did that as well. That could be it, but that would concern me too. I would be worried about infection?
> 
> They put Chance on a round of antibiotics.


Shes been on an antibiotic to hopefully prevent that but who knows...Miles just ran to the store to get a thermometer, we still can't get ahold of the e-vet and if you can't get ahold of them it usually means they aren't there...

Its just weird because she was FINE until 30 or so minutes ago and then this started, and it hasnt stopped.

I gave her some nutrical too...she hasn't been eating well at all. I just don't have a clue whats going on and its scary.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

She probably just irritated things by getting after them. We normally have people ice pack the surgery site for 10-15 minutes 4x a day for the first 72 hours then hot pack 3 times a day for about 2 weeks. That helps with swelling/inflammation/pain. You might want to ask your Vet about it.

This page has instructions similar to what our Orthopedic Vet sends home with people:
www.mobilevetsurgeon.com/images/PatLuxRehab15.pdf

If it is really swollen see if she will let you ice pack it, if it's not swollen I would apply a hot pack that will help ease pain/inflammation either way.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Here is something I found:
Dogs normally breathe 12 to 20 times a minute, while cats usually breathe 20 to 30 times. "Rapid breathing generally means one of two things: Your pet is in pain, or she isn't getting enough oxygen," says A. David Scheele, D.V.M., a veterinarian in private practice in Midland, Texas.

It is not always easy to tell when -- or where -- your pet is hurting, adds Robert L. Rooks, D.V.M., a veterinarian in private practice in Fountain Valley, Calif. Dogs and cats are much more stoic than people are. One reason that they cope with pain by taking rapid breaths rather than crying out may be that their ancestors attacked comrades that showed weakness. Take a few minutes to check your pet for injuries or other problems that might be causing pain.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Low sugars doesn't usually present those kind of symptoms. At first they just seem kinda sluggish, then they will lay around quite a bit. Then they can go into a daze type thing, and will start effecting their equilibrium, and even cause them to fall over, stumble, etc. But it doesn't normally effect their breathing unless they are far past that point. But she wouldn't even be coherent, so I think you are safe there. The Nutri-Cal is good though. It will give her the extra nutrients from not eating much. Even a dime size squirt of honey would be good. If she is on an antibiotic already, then I don't think it's infection, so it has to be pain. I would call first thing in the morning and ask them why the meds aren't working.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

It sounds like she is in pain. That is so frustrating that you can't get the e-vet. Gosh, Kristi, I'm so sorry you guys are going through this. I wish there was something more I could say.  I hope you are able to find out what's wrong soon. This is too much stress and worry to take. I'll be thinking of you guys. Keep us posted.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> I would call first thing in the morning and ask them why the meds aren't working.


That's what I would do as well if you're not able to get ahold of the e-vet. It really does seem like she is pain.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I would agree, sounds like she is hurting. Miley was breathing that way when her hernia became strangulated. So sorry, sounds like youre just getting more than you can take. It is so scary and stressful when they arent well, emotionally and physically draining. Hang in there, youll both get through it


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Are her gums pink and wet? Pale and sticky are no good.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Stand her up, and grab the skin just behind her neck. Let go of it, it should snap back pretty quickly. If not, she could be dehydrated. Her gums will give you signs to that as well.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I gave her the Buprenex about 20 minutes ago and shes still breathing this way, and she had the metacam a little less than an hour ago as well as her antibiotic...I have tramadol still and am tempted to give her some but feel like that might be too much medicine and I don't know if there are interactions...she's coughing a tiny bit too, I don't have a clue what's going on... :-/ We do live at a high elevation but its not like she's not used to it and should be used to the oxygen levels?

We took her temperature and its normal...

I agree w/ T that it wouldn't be hypoglycemia as I've seen that before but it was the only thing we could think of to do and we figured it wouldn't hurt...she's acting really weird though.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

If she is coughing see if she will let you look in her mouth and see if she has something hung mabe she has one of the pills stuck or something.I now from experience that ice does help.I was watching Nomo's momma and relized she had milk fever so I put her on an ice pack because her belly was burning up.And she layed down on it and you could tell it made her feel better.
See if you can get her to lay on ice pack.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kristi, don't give her the Tramadol. You don't want to give her too many meds. It could cause more problems than she has now. Just relax, it will be okay. I wish you could get ahold of the ER.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Her temp was 102.2 so shes in the normal range I guess...she was not pleased w/ that.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I edited it so didn't know if you saw it so I am going to re post 
If she is coughing see if she will let you look in her mouth and see if she has something hung mabe she has one of the pills stuck or something.I now from experience that ice does help.I was watching Nomo's momma and relized she had milk fever so I put her on an ice pack because her belly was burning up.And she layed down on it and you could tell it made her feel better.
See if you can get her to lay on ice pack.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That's up at the top, though. So she could be a bit feverish.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

If she's feverish what does that possibly mean? I will try the ice too to see if maybe that helps bring her temp down...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Other than infection, I'm not sure. Fever can mean many things. But if she was under blankets before you took it, that will make it kinda high too. Or being held/cuddled. I think she is a bit dehydrated, and in pain.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am praying for her and you hope all is well.Try the ice and really might help.She is propably just irriated and sore.Just make her take it easy and watch her and see if she will lay on the ice.Make sure to rap it in a towel not to thin and not to thick.And I would keep seeing if I could get ahold to the e-vet.
I am going to get off for tonight I will me back on tomorrow to see how she is doing.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm headed to bed. I hope everything is okay. I wish you could get ahold of the Dr. :/ I will check for an update first thing in the morning. (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Jeez Kristi I'm so sorry  How have you been keeping her contained? I would probably stick her in a small traveling type crate to keep that stubborn girl from moving about too much! She shouldn't have a ton of room to get her cone/cast off and irritate her wounds any further. 

Hope you have good news soon!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes she has barely any space in her crate and only is let out on the deck for pottying, which is like 4 x 6 :-/


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

The temp of 102.2 is still considered in the normal range, just on the higher end. We don't consider an animal 'febrile/feverish' until they are 102.6 or above. I think her problem is pain, try icing her knee. Keep a close eye on her, the ER Vet closes or isn't there? How frustrating! (((hugs))) for you.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Omg what a sneak she is huh! I'm really sorry she is thwarting your plans to keep her safe  I know how frustrating that is!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> The temp of 102.2 is still considered in the normal range, just on the higher end. We don't consider an animal 'febrile/feverish' until they are 102.6 or above. I think her problem is pain, try icing her knee. If she's still acting like this in say an hour give her the tramadol. Keep a close eye on her, the ER Vet closes or isn't there? How frustrating! (((hugs))) for you.


We didn't have an ER vet at ALL til about 4 months ago. They are still working out the kinks I guess.

Here breathing has slowed a little. She was breathing close to 3x/second but now its more like 1x/second. I gave her a few ml of water and a few ml of pedialyte and attempted to ice her knee but she started freaking out agao so I just have her in her snuggle sack which is over a few ice packs...I know that's not helping her knee any but hopefully is helping keep her from getting too hot. 

It absolutely sucks that they cannot talk to us.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I just talked to my dad/vet he thinks that her problem is most likely pain, that she probably just irritated/upset things today with her little escapades, the buprenex can take at least 30 minutes to kick in he said if she's still like that within 1 hour of giving the buprenex, find a way to have her seen by a vet, he said not to give the Tramadol as that would probably overload her system.

He also said if needed you can give Buprenex up to every 6-8 hours.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I really cant suggest anything that hasnt already been said. Thinking of you
I hope she gets better soon I know it must feel like its never going to end 
but there is a light at the end of the tunnel (((HUGS)))


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> I just talked to my dad/vet he thinks that her problem is most likely pain, that she probably just irritated/upset things today with her little escapades, the buprenex can take at least 30 minutes to kick in he said if she's still like that within 1 hour of giving the buprenex, find a way to have her seen by a vet, he said not to give the Tramadol as that would probably overload her system.
> 
> He also said if needed you can give Buprenex up to every 6-8 hours.


Thank you for asking...I am so worried about her. We FINALLY got ahold of an ER doc who said basically the same thing, that and to force feed her a little more baby food if she wont eat on her own. He said they have 2 critical patients in there atm which is why their phones weren't being answered, its just him and an assistant. He said by all means bring her in if we think there is something he can do but he thinks its pain too. I hope that's all it is although I don't understand why all of a sudden it'd happen 5 days post surgery...

Its so frustrating and I feel guilty for not bringing her to work today just because my boss is kind of a bully about it (says they are welcome but then huffs and puffs if they have to go out to go potty and we aren't at our desk to answer her phones) and if I had she probably wouldn't have irritated it. I just hope she didn't damage it and I am going to have them take a peek at it tomorrow no matter what :-/


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Thank you for asking...I am so worried about her. We FINALLY got ahold of an ER doc who said basically the same thing, that and to force feed her a little more baby food if she wont eat on her own. He said they have 2 critical patients in there atm which is why their phones weren't being answered, its just him and an assistant. He said by all means bring her in if we think there is something he can do but he thinks its pain too. I hope that's all it is although I don't understand why all of a sudden it'd happen 5 days post surgery...
> 
> Its so frustrating and I feel guilty for not bringing her to work today just because my boss is kind of a bully about it (says they are welcome but then huffs and puffs if they have to go out to go potty and we aren't at our desk to answer her phones) and if I had she probably wouldn't have irritated it. I just hope she didn't damage it and I am going to have them take a peek at it tomorrow no matter what :-/


She is probably like that because of her nibbling on the stitches when they do that it really can make them painful. Sorry about your boss being a bully, that's frustrating. Maybe if you can't take her to work, you might have to give her some tranquilizers until her stitches can come out to keep her 'dazed' so she's not after them so much. I hate having to resort to that but sometimes it's necessary so they can heal normal.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

We just couldn't even believe it when she got that cone off...sure it was sort of funny but her leg looked owwie :-/ I am gonna get her to bed and take her to the vets tomorrow on lunch to see what they think...I can take her to work, I'll just ignore the queen b's hissy fits.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oakley you're gonna turn your mum grey before she's 30 don't make me fly over and tell you off leave the stitches alone

Her stitches prob itch which makes them chew them  I hope she's better today and you got some slerp


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Lily started doing the exact same thing after her surgery. In her case, it was pain. Basically, her fentanyl patch hadn't become fully effective yet (takes 24-48 hours) and the meds from the surgery wore off. The metacam wasn't doing the trick. We took her back into the vet and they gave her a shot of hydromorhine and all was well with the world.

It really freaked me out because before that, she would eat very little and drink very little. All of a sudden she started refusing both food and water then the panting started.

How is she doing now?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh poor wee soul and you!
Hope she feels better soon. x


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

poor Oakley i really hope she is feeling better soon , i could imagine how sore it must be for her .


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Feel better Oakley, we are sending you some healing prayers! Puppy pats from Quigley!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i just had a thought , i haven't read all the post so not sure if it has been tried or suggested but a friend of mines dog was chewing at his stitches also which made them infected , the vet gave her some spray that was meant to taste bitter and stop them from chewing , maybe that might work ?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Hope you feel better hon


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just read this Kristi!! Oh you've been through the wringer, haven't you. I hope she's better this morning. It does sound like pain. 

Keep her hydrated. Get some protein into her. Keep the cone on. Keep her pain meds steady. That's all I can suggest. 

Good luck sweetie!!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Keep trying the Emergency vet.. don't panic or she will pick up on your tension adn worry herself more.

As she is breathing heavy not gasping it sounds more like tobe pain related. Give time for the metacam to take effect.
The collar.. you may have fastened it too loose as she should not have been able to remove it.

You say the stitches look red and sore, I would get that looked at as it may or may not be infected hence her pain.

I hope she is okay and pain free soon, it is so distressing for us to see our babies in distress.
((((HUGS)))) + XXXXXX

From Deme, Jake and Red x


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Puppy licks from Chico







and pats from me.... Hope she is feeling much better today and you can get some much needed rest...


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aw, I'm just seeing this. I'm sorry you're having to go through this with her. Must be getting frustrating with all the probs you're having. I hope she is better this morning. I'm glad you're able to take her to work with you & keep your eye on her today. Never mind that boss...I'm sure they must understand since she's sort of in bad condition at the moment! Good luck Kristi...I'll keep you guys in my thoughts today!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thinking about you guys. I hope Oakley is better this morning!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

How is little Oakley this morning?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Woke up thinking of Oakley any news????


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Things okay this morning, Kristi?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She kept breathing like that until around 1 am and then kind of slowed to a more normal rate, but til then it was about 1x / second, and when it was really bad it was up to 3x/second. We did talk to the ER vet who said really the most likely thing was she is in pain, but that pain wasn't going to kill her, to make her comfortable, and monitor how she was doing and to give a call if it was getting worse. They were swamped w/ critical patients which doesn't surprise me as there is only ONE ER doc in the whole town :-/ He had us give her an extra dose of the Buprenex because her dosage is really low of that I guess and we only have 1 dose left now :-/ But I have a ton of tramadol so we will probably switch to that. She does seem better this morning...she's at work with me so I can keep an eye on her. I wish she'd just hurry up and get better.

She also really isn't eating. The only thing I've gotten her to eat is baby food and scrambled egg. I am normally not one to spoil my dogs food wise but she just is refusing everything else and didn't eat for 48 hours so I gave in and mixed her 2 fav. foods and she did eat a little:-/ All 3 of the meds she's been on can result in reduced appetite, and for a dog that doesn't like to eat anyway, I can't imagine she has ANY interest now :-/

The stitches don't look QUITE as irritated this morning...but still don't look as good as I'd like to see them looking. 


LOL I feel like we are the only ones that have had complications w/ this ... she needs to start behaving!


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Things will get better, hang in there. Rico didn't eat so good for 2 weeks after surgery, between the pain and the meds, the last thing he wanted to do was eat. Once the meds were finished and he was feeling better, his appetite came back on its own.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

My cat Munchie had patella surgery on both legs, one of his legs got a staph infection in it after surgery, with a huge gaping hole in his leg that we couldn't do anything about but debride & clean every day. It was horrible, he was in horrid amounts of pain despite being on 2 types of pain meds and it was nasty, we had to confine him to a crate with limited excursions out of it for 6 months while it healed by 2nd intention (naturally closing). It was the most horrible experience of my life. I felt so helpless. At one point we considered putting him to sleep because it was so bad.  I was glad that Zoey's surgery went so well as I was worried with what I had been through with Munchie, but not every surgery/recovery does. Munchie still has scars/thin hair around where he lost the tissue to the staph infection, and it destroyed the surgery but nothing left to correct so he walks with a slight limp now :-( . I didn't tell you this before as I didn't want to freak you out, but problems can arise with any surgery. Just hang in there, it will get better  As that info said, they breath like that when they are in pain, as if they cried out in the wild they'd been eliminated. It sucks watching them go through that. I would make sure to keep her on tramadol or get another prescription of buprenex from your vet, she needs both types of pain meds (meloxicam-nsaid & buprenex/tramadol narcotic type). (((Hugs))) for you for having to go through this. Oh and feed her whatever you can get into her, if it's baby food & scrambled eggs, go for it. She needs the nutrients to help her heal/get over this.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm glad to hear she is feeling better today. Whew. I was worried. I agree with Heather. Feed her whatever she will eat. Without nutrients, it delays the healing process. Our continued thoughts are sent your way.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> She kept breathing like that until around 1 am and then kind of slowed to a more normal rate, but til then it was about 1x / second, and when it was really bad it was up to 3x/second. We did talk to the ER vet who said really the most likely thing was she is in pain, but that pain wasn't going to kill her, to make her comfortable, and monitor how she was doing and to give a call if it was getting worse. They were swamped w/ critical patients which doesn't surprise me as there is only ONE ER doc in the whole town :-/ He had us give her an extra dose of the Buprenex because her dosage is really low of that I guess and we only have 1 dose left now :-/ But I have a ton of tramadol so we will probably switch to that. She does seem better this morning...she's at work with me so I can keep an eye on her. I wish she'd just hurry up and get better.
> 
> She also really isn't eating. The only thing I've gotten her to eat is baby food and scrambled egg. I am normally not one to spoil my dogs food wise but she just is refusing everything else and didn't eat for 48 hours so I gave in and mixed her 2 fav. foods and she did eat a little:-/ All 3 of the meds she's been on can result in reduced appetite, and for a dog that doesn't like to eat anyway, I can't imagine she has ANY interest now :-/
> 
> ...



I'm glad to hear that she's made some good progress--I was stressing out right there with you for a minute.

I don't know how you feed her (maybe you've already tried this), but a few years back Bizkit was ill for a month or two with some sort of tick borne illness (so they surmised). When he doesn't feel the least little bit right, the first thing he does is stop eating and drinking. I got loaf-type canned food, warmed it up, and fed it to him off my finger. To this day, that's my best hope of getting food into him when he doesn't feel well. I feed mine canned food every so often (Bizkit seems to have bouts of constipation otherwise) and most of the time, I still feed him this way. For years he didn't know what to do with a bowl of food sitting on the floor!

I sure hope this is the last of Oakley's issues with this surgery! Please keep us updated.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so glad she is feeling better today, Kristi. What a relief! I was so worried last night. She really does need to start behaving before she gives you guys a heart attack. :lol:

Oakley, please stop scaring Mommy!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so glad she is doing better.I am with everyone else feed her whatever she will eat.I am still praying for her.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm glad she is feeling better now!
Oakley you are grounded until further notice, for upsetting mommy, daddy and all of your friends here.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> I'm glad she is feeling better now!
> Oakley you are grounded until further notice, for upsetting mommy, daddy and all of your friends here.


NO kidding. She's been very calm today at the office and is just snuggled inside her snuggle bag. I put bandaids over her stitches last night and that's all thats on them now but she is leaving them alone. I peeked under them and the stitches look OK and not too bad...I can't get the bandaids off now though b'c she shreaks bloody murder!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

AC/DC Fan said:


> I'm glad to hear that she's made some good progress--I was stressing out right there with you for a minute.
> 
> I don't know how you feed her (maybe you've already tried this), but a few years back Bizkit was ill for a month or two with some sort of tick borne illness (so they surmised). When he doesn't feel the least little bit right, the first thing he does is stop eating and drinking. I got loaf-type canned food, warmed it up, and fed it to him off my finger. To this day, that's my best hope of getting food into him when he doesn't feel well. I feed mine canned food every so often (Bizkit seems to have bouts of constipation otherwise) and most of the time, I still feed him this way. For years he didn't know what to do with a bowl of food sitting on the floor!
> 
> I sure hope this is the last of Oakley's issues with this surgery! Please keep us updated.


That's actually not a bad idea and I'm surprised I didn't think of it, but she does like canned food I think, so maybe she will eat that, and it will be more nutritionally complete than baby food & scrambled eggs...shes never been an eater so it worries me that she doesn't have any interest at all.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oakley you're such a bogey 

I hope she feels better soon  I'd be a neurotic mess if she was mine  feed her whatever she wants babe she needs the energy to heal and some tablets on an empty stomach = vomit central xxx


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

So glad you were able to bring her in with you. It would have been torturous to have to sit at work all day worrying about her at home getting into her stitches again, at least youre able to keep her company and keep an eye on her. Hope it gets better from here, for both of you!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

We're so glad to hear she is better today. Bella and I send hugs to Oakley for a speedy recovery.


----------

